

Why We Haven't Built A Better Black Box - najm4u
http://www.popsci.com/article/technology/why-we-havent-built-better-black-box?dom=PSC&loc=poprail&lnk=10&con=why-we-havent-built-a-better-black-box

======
ballard
This whole scenario can be avoided. Instead, a constant contact system over
low bandwidth satellite should permanently archive plane vital stats to
multiple geographically-diverse datacenters to remove the absolutely
unnecessary and antiquated dependency on losing a physical "single source of
truth." The blackbox is as obsolete as a library card file system, but should
be kept as a secondary system.

~~~
najm4u
As i understood, the main issue here is cost .. providing satellite links to
each and every plane flying out there and to datacenters will be expensive.

